# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Máy phay cnc để phay  thạch  cao

## vantruong1992qn

Chào  mấy anh em diễn đàn. Tình hình là tôi muốn làm một cái  máy phay  biên dạng của khối thạch cao mà ko biết  tính cách để gá miếng thạch cao đó như thế nào , nhờ anh em tư vấn giúp tôi , miếng thạch cao có dạng hình khối chữ nhật  đều biên dạng ko phức tạp .

----------


## dungtb

Bác chụp ảnh phôi lên xem

----------

vantruong1992qn

----------


## hoahong102

có 2 cách có thể làm, 1 hút chân không, 2 diy eto free vise, đại khái 1 bên cố định chặn, bên còn lại đẩy, có thể là bằng ren cơ, hoặc thủy lực khí nén

----------


## vantruong1992qn

> Bác chụp ảnh phôi lên xem


nó có  hình hộp chữ nhật kích thước  khoảng bằng cuốn vở , vấn đề tui  đang nghĩ đến là tiềm cách gá nó đây

----------


## vantruong1992qn

> có 2 cách có thể làm, 1 hút chân không, 2 diy eto free vise, đại khái 1 bên cố định chặn, bên còn lại đẩy, có thể là bằng ren cơ, hoặc thủy lực khí nén


Cách  của bác tui vẫn chưa hiểu lắm

----------


## cuongmay

dán bằng keo nến thử xem được không bác .

----------

